# F***ing cool bars



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

So technically not a SS specific question but as you guys have the coolest rides around thought id ask here first.

I'm hankering after something new. Something different. I want a new handlebar.

"How boring!" I hear you cry. Nope. I want a bar similar to the old-school box style.

Ok. So obviously not stupid high rise or chopper style bars but something similar to Surly Sunrise bars but in 31.8 or 35mm not 22.

Anyone know of anything out there where I wont have to sell a kidney to find enough cash.

This is the vibe im looking for.

Sick bikes - but i dont know if they will make them

The other is just a screen grab.

Thanks for the help. Its hopefully going on a 2014 Cotis Simple 29 XL just so you know im one of you....

Ta


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

I’d also like something like the Surly Sunrise but in 31.8 and maybe less sweep. 

I wonder if they used the smaller diameter tubing to counteract the additional stiffness the crossbar provides?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Ross1200 said:


> So technically not a SS specific question but as you guys have the coolest rides around thought id ask here first.


I don't ride SS, so definitely not cool enough to make anything better than a lame recommendation.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Those look cool, but my handlebar is already too high. Is there a no-rise version of something like that?


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Oddmones. From Burnsey himself at Oddity.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

*Defiance Cycles*

Defiance Frameworks Arise! Bars. $100

ARISE! bars. - Defiance Frameworks

Here are a picture of mine:









They are well made, he'll do custom tweaks as well as colors. Made and shipped quickly.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Worry not folks, the Sick bikes 'Beelzebar' is potentially going I
Into production. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

*swoon*

Need to pick up something nice for my Monocog's 10th birthday. One of these might do the trick.

Edit: Damn, those weights though!


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Next generation (prototype) of the Arise! bars with some custom touches I requested. I think these are the 2nd pair made? Wider, a little higher rise, 31.8 bar clamp (no shim!!), and more room for lights & stuff by the stem...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

blaklabl said:


> Next generation (prototype) of the Arise! bars with some custom touches I requested. I think these are the 2nd pair made? Wider, a little higher rise, 31.8 bar clamp (no shim!!), and more room for lights & stuff by the stem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am almost always a function over form kind of guy... but I REALLY want a coaster brake 29er with that top set of bars on it. My inner hipster is going crazy right now.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I am almost always a function over form kind of guy... but I REALLY want a coaster brake 29er with that top set of bars on it. My inner hipster is going crazy right now.


Daniel will build you whatever you want, and the cost is very reasonable for handbuilt and unique bars. Custom touches, lengths, rises, etc. Check him out, Defiance Frameworks


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I run a set of OnOne's on my Cielo SS...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Jones Bends with Ergons on my Jones Plus SS. Most comfortable setup I've ever had.


----------

